# DLA8, best time to arrive for your block



## Cali65 (Apr 25, 2017)

Just wondering if it makes any difference arriving 15 mins before, on time or 5 mins after your scheduled block in terms of getting racks with less packages. Do the full ones get put in line first or no difference.....just run of the luck.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Depends how manynshow up I would assume


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

It's a crap shot. As there are a few scenario's to consider.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just do the 5.5 hr blocks at dla8. They're fun to do.


----------

